# Axel at 7 months APBT (RE and York)



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's the first real pictures I've posted of my APBT. He is right at 7 months old. He is Razor's Edge and York. His Sire was 70 lbs!

Axel is 42 lbs at 7 months. I am hoping he doesn't get quite as large as his Sire, what do you think?

Does he look like he is getting enough exercise and nutrition for 7 months?

He gets 3 cups of Purina One Lamb puppy daily and I feed him a 1/2 cup of raw beef steak at least once a week, he also has been consuming a few pork bones every few weeks. He gets 1-3 hours of off leash yard time per day and stays in his crate at night no more than 8 hours at a time and has not soiled his crate in over a month! :clap:

On to the pics.














































Here he is daring the cat to try to run!







:roll:

Trying to reach the cat: 









Great dog! He loves everyone and hasn't barked at anything other than the other dogs when in play. He rides in the truck without issue and sleeps about 90% of long car rides. :clap:


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Very handsome dog, he looks great!


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

Try raw chicken with the bones, but watch carefully dogs have been known to die from choking on them. He looks good though. Also, theres these things called satin balls, not quite sure what's all in it but i know it consist of raw hamburger meat and cottage cheese.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice dog


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice looking dog and is in perfect condition for a 7 month old.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

OMGOSH!!!!!!!!! He is beautiful and i love that photo!

He looks good too me


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great looking dog..awesome pics taken


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great looking pup!
If he's 42lbs at 7 months,then no I don't think he will get to be as big as his daddy. I have a female who is 5 months and already weighs 40lbs.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Are you sure he's RE? You took some amazing shots, very VERY beautiful boy!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

great example of a nice r.e. dog


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> Are you sure he's RE? You took some amazing shots, very VERY beautiful boy!


haha, gotta love that first sentence/question. most ppl wouldnt know a true r.e. dog if they saw one  and btw, BEAUTIFUL pup.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! It's good to hear that he looks healthy. He's actually 45 lbs, just weighed him again last night! I'm thinking he'll mature to at least 60 lbs!

The breeder said he was more R.E. than York but those were the only two bloodlines mentioned. Here's the pedigree the breeder gave me for him: 


> Pedigree: CH FFF Pamandas Memnoch Mojo,CH Shaw's Madd Max,GrandCh "PR" Razor's Edge B. Diamond Rising Sun,GrandCh Perdue's One Eyed Jack,Ch Yorks Fuffian Ashely,Grand Ch Razor's Edge Throwin Knuckles,Ch Razors Edge Inna Rage


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry but I had to update one of my first threads with the results!

This dog did indeed mature to 70 lbs! He is now almost 3 years old and weighs 69-70 lbs every time he's on the vet's scale. He's still a bit lanky but put on a lot of muscle mass in the legs, shoulders & neck.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

handsome boy, he american bully?


----------



## strongmasseters (Feb 9, 2012)

Adorable. He looks like a good snuggler.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> handsome boy, he american bully?


He is actually UKC registered American PitBull Terrier from a reputable breeder. His blood lines are 75% Razors Edge and 25% York. From my research it seems that the RE bloodlines tend to throw somewhat larger framed dogs.



strongmasseters said:


> Adorable. He looks like a good snuggler.


There is nothing he loves better than snuggling on the couch or when we take him camping.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Well RE is American Bully, according to the founder of RE. But good looking dog none the less.

Edited heres the information.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/37291-dave-wilson-re-bloodline.html


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Vilebeast said:


> Well RE is American Bully, according to the founder of RE. But good looking dog none the less.
> 
> Edited heres the information.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/37291-dave-wilson-re-bloodline.html


Thanks, good information. So why do his papers name his breed as "APBT"? From this information I'm starting to believe that the RE bloodline is actually an American Bully bloodline. Perhaps since my breeder also had York bloodlines they can register my pedigree as APBT?


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Its your dog, you honestly could call him a blue whale (meant as a joke). What I have picked up in life thus about "pit" type dogs. American bully is more accepted by the uneducated public (apts, landlords and such) and to be perfectly honest APBT is a honorary title for a bulldog (aka bull and terrier) that was proven in the [].

If you plan on showing him, you will have to call him APBT for the UKC reg, but other than that he is at least 75% am bully. I do not know of the other line to speak on it.

Then also when considering the original terms, Bulldog less than 70 pounds, bandog more than 70 pounds.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Vilebeast said:


> Its your dog, you honestly could call him a blue whale (meant as a joke). What I have picked up in life thus about "pit" type dogs. American bully is more accepted by the uneducated public (apts, landlords and such) and to be perfectly honest APBT is a honorary title for a bulldog (aka bull and terrier) that was proven in the [].
> 
> If you plan on showing him, you will have to call him APBT for the UKC reg, but other than that he is at least 75% am bully. I do not know of the other line to speak on it.
> 
> Then also when considering the original terms, Bulldog less than 70 pounds, bandog more than 70 pounds.


Thanks for helping to shed more light on this.

I agree, it's much more socially acceptible to tell the masses that our boy is an American Bully instead of "pitbull". Since he is mostly RE bloodlines than I am just going to call him an American Bully from now on. He is altered and will never be shown so the UKC registration means nothing to me anyway.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

To your question about his papers, the UKC doesn't recognize the American Bully as a breed, which it is and has been for a long time now. Although the foundation of RE was indeed APBT, as well as other breeds, admitted by Dave Wilson, the new RE stock is mostly American Bully. Your dog is a beautiful representation of the original RE, before it got into the wrong hands and mutated. This is just my opinion but I would classify him as a Classic Bully, and a beautiful one at that


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldn't consider him American Bully at all. With that pedigree you have a UKC show bred APBT. He is of course not gamebred and there are those that don't want the APBT name on UKC dogs, but that what he is. The RE dogs in his line and the York dogs are all clean UKC show dogs not the Bullies of RE you see now. 

Fine looking dog!


----------

